# Why we have gun crime...7 time felon with 4th  gun case freed on ankle monitor tries to shoot and kill his girlfriend.  Thanks democrats.



## 2aguy (Jan 27, 2022)

Normal Americans who own guns for self defense, sport, competition and hunting...are not the ones shooting people in democrat party controlled cities.......

this guy and others like him are.....and the democrat party judges, and prosecutors keep letting them out...

Like this guy........

Anti-gunners....you have to explain this.....explain this before you ask for any more gun control laws....

*A seven-time convicted felon who was on electronic monitoring for a Class X felony gun case was charged Wednesday with trying to shoot and kill his girlfriend’s father in an alley behind their home this week.*
*-------*
*McClore’s felony convictions include unlawful use of a weapon by a felon in 2017, 2014, and 2009; intimidation in 2014; aggravated battery causing great bodily harm in 2005 and 2003; and involuntary manslaughter in 2000, Kalliantasis told Judge Kelly McCarthy.*










						#4: Seven-time felon on electronic monitoring for his 4th gun case tried to shoot and kill his girlfriend's father, prosecutors say
					

A seven-time convicted felon who was on electronic monitoring for a Class X felony gun case is charged with trying to shoot and kill his girlfriend's father in an alley behind their home this week.




					cwbchicago.com


----------



## DukeU (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## AMart (Jan 27, 2022)

dindu nuffin


----------



## JGalt (Jan 27, 2022)

Wait...let me guess:

1. Chicago

2. Black

Is guessing "racist"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2022)

And he was still able to get a gun.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And he was still able to get a gun.



Not legally. We have laws, you know.

Maybe we should try enforcing them.


----------



## okfine (Jan 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Not legally. We have laws, you know.
> 
> Maybe we should try enforcing them.


Maybe "we" should "take those guns" away.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Not legally. We have laws, you know.
> 
> Maybe we should try enforcing them.



Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.



So punish American firearms manufacturers, even though not all firearms were even made in the US?

Even if you put them out of business, foreign manufacturers would rush in to fill the void. Why don't we just shut down every American company and import everything we need?

The problem isn't the gun. You could place a loaded machine gun on the sidewalk and it would set there for a thousand years unless someone picked it up and pulled the trigger.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal Americans who own guns for self defense, sport, competition and hunting...are not the ones shooting people in democrat party controlled cities.......
> 
> this guy and others like him are.....and the democrat party judges, and prosecutors keep letting them out...
> 
> ...



I knew this had happened in a blue shithole city before I even clicked on the link. They LOVE it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> So punish American firearms manufacturers, even though not all firearms were even made in the US?
> 
> Even if you put them out of business, foreign manufacturers would rush in to fill the void. Why don't we just shut down every American company and import everything we need?



They would still need to set up subsideries to sell here.   

Or they would act responsibly like any other manufacturer does. 

The problem here is the conduct of the gun manufacturers and sellers...  that they look at THIS guy as a prime customer... 




*"I'll take an AR-15 and a 100 Round magazine! What could possibly go wrong?" *


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 28, 2022)

Why do judges continually keep letting dangerous felons out?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They would still need to set up subsideries to sell here.
> 
> Or they would act responsibly like any other manufacturer does.
> 
> ...



Would it be idiotic to believe a seven-time convicted felon who was on electronic monitoring for a Class X felony gun case would purchase a firearm legally?

No amount of firearms laws or restrictions are going to keep criminals from obtaining guns. The best you can do is arm yourself, train, and respond accordingly.


----------



## Abatis (Jan 28, 2022)

okfine said:


> Maybe "we" should "take those guns" away.



Chicago police have been doing that for years, problem is, for years the hug-a-thug revolving door criminal "justice" system has been playing catch-n-release and lets the criminals loose.

"It's incredibly frustrating when an officer locks someone up for a gun on a Thursday, and then next Wednesday sees this same guy. — [former] Chicago police Superintendent Eddie Johnson"​​*Chicago Tribune, January 1, 2017*​


----------



## wamose (Jan 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And he was still able to get a gun.


When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns. Still true after all this time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Would it be idiotic to believe a seven-time convicted felon who was on electronic monitoring for a Class X felony gun case would purchase a firearm legally?
> 
> No amount of firearms laws or restrictions are going to keep criminals from obtaining guns. The best you can do is arm yourself, train, and respond accordingly.



And where would he get a gun if guns weren't readily available?  Would the Gun Fairy bring him a gun?  



Abatis said:


> Chicago police have been doing that for years, problem is, for years the hug-a-thug revolving door criminal "justice" system has been playing catch-n-release and lets the criminals loose.



We lock up 2 million people in this country.  Locking people up isn't a solution. 



Abatis said:


> "It's incredibly frustrating when an officer locks someone up for a gun on a Thursday, and then next Wednesday sees this same guy. — [former] Chicago police Superintendent Eddie Johnson"



This is the same Eddie Johnson who drove drunk, tried to use his badge to get out of it, and got fired.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And where would he get a gun if guns weren't readily available?  Would the Gun Fairy bring him a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey.....you dumb ass.......

*Six people who were found dead in a Milwaukee home on Sunday were shot dead in an 'execution style' mass killing and three of the victims were due to testify at an upcoming murder trial, police have revealed. *
*
The bodies were found in a home on North 21st Street in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, on Sunday afternoon. 

Police were called to perform a welfare check and inside, they discovered Caleb Jordan, 23, Javoni Liddell, 31, Charles Hardy, 42, Donald Smith, 43, Donta Williams, 44, and Michelle Williams, 49. 
*
*Michelle and Donta were married, and Donald and Donta were brothers. It's unclear how Caleb, Javoni and Charles are related to them. *



			Six people found dead in Milwaukee home were killed 'execution style'


----------



## JGalt (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And where would he get a gun if guns weren't readily available?  Would the Gun Fairy bring him a gun?



You tell me. Firearms are regulated and restricted in Mexico, yet they manage to get their hands on them. We even had an Attorney General who supplied drug cartels with assault rifles, back during Obama's presidency.

Do you really think you're going to make firearms unavailable in every country of the world? Put down the crack pipe.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> You tell me. Firearms are regulated and restricted in Mexico, yet they manage to get their hands on them. We even had an Attorney General who supplied drug cartels with assault rifles, back during Obama's presidency.
> 
> Do you really think you're going to make firearms unavailable in every country of the world? Put down the crack pipe.




British police state they can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns......

Police struggle to stop flood of firearms into UK


*Police** and border officials are struggling to stop a rising supply of illegal firearms being smuggled into Britain, a senior police chief has warned.

Chief constable Andy Cooke, the national police lead for serious and organised crime, said law enforcement had seen an increased supply of guns over the past year, and feared that it would continue in 2019

The Guardian has learned that the situation is so serious that the National Crime Agency has taken the rare step of using its legal powers to direct every single police force to step up the fight against illegal guns.

The NCA has used tasking powers to direct greater intelligence about firearms to be gathered by all 43 forces in England and Wales.

Another senior law enforcement official said that “new and clean” weapons were now being used in the majority of shootings, as opposed to guns once being so difficult to obtain that they would be “rented out” to be used in multiple crimes.

Cooke, the Merseyside chief constable, told the Guardian: “We in law enforcement expect the rise in new firearms to continue. We are doing all we can. We are not in a position to stop it anytime soon.
*
*“Law enforcement is more joined up now than before, but the scale of the problem is such that despite a number of excellent firearms seizures, I expect the rise in supply to be a continuing issue.”*
*
The increasing supply of guns belies problems with UK border security and innovations by organised crime gangs. Smugglers have increasingly found new ways and innovative routes to get guns past border defences.


Cooke said that the dynamics of the streets of British cities had changed and that criminals were more willing to use guns: “If they bring them in people will buy them. It’s a kudos thing for organised criminals.”

Simon Brough, head of firearms at the NCA, said: “The majority of guns being used are new, clean firearms ... which indicates a relatively fluid supply.”

He said shotguns were 40% of the total, with an increase in burglaries to try and steal them.
*
*Handguns are the next biggest category,** most often smuggled in from overseas, with ferry ports such as Dover being a popular entry point into the UK for organised crime groups:

“We’re doing a lot to fight back against it,” Brough said, adding that compared to other European countries, the availability in the UK was relatively lower.*




==========


The fully automatic military rifle is the weapon of choice for French and Swedish criminals....

*France....*

Paris attacks highlight France's gun control problems

The arsenal of weapons deployed by the eight attackers who terrorised Paris on Friday night underlined France’s gun control problems and raised the spectre of further attacks.

The country has extremely strict weapons laws, but Europe’s open borders and growing trade in illegal weapons *means assault rifles are relatively easy to come by on the black market.*


===============

*A police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this week, a phenomenon which the Mayor Benoît Payan says is out of control. 

"In Marseille, you can buy a Kalachnikov as easy as buying a pain au chocolat," he said.

"This has to stop, and the Interior Minister, who is aware of the problem, must make it a key objective."*
*----*
*"If people are being killed by Kalachnikov rifles, it's because they are too easily sold throughout the city."*



Three dead in Marseille shootout: 'guns are too easy to buy' says mayor

Reports of 'heavy gunfire' on the streets of French city of Nimes | Daily Mail Online

*Machine-gun shots have been heard on the streets of a French city this evening as it was claimed a 'shootout' took place between rival gangs.

Repeated 'heavy gunfire' bursts were let off in the city of Nimes in southern France after armed men were seen in the area.

Social media videos showed several people running through the street as shots rang out at around 8.30pm.

Initial reports suggested the shooting could have been linked to gangs operating in the area.

Residents in a suburb of Pissevin district in the city claimed gang members shot at a building occupied by a rival group.


Reports of gunfire in the district have been on the rise in recent months, according to local media

Sweden....*

Crime gangs in Sweden: What's behind the rise in the use of explosives?

The frequent use of explosives is a relatively recent phenomenon, and criminologists told The Local that the blasts can be seen as part of an overall rise in violence and growing recklessness in these criminal networks.

Amir Rostami, a police superintendent turned sociologist with a focus on criminal gangs, told The Local that so-called 'street gangs' are showing an increased tendency towards violence, and that this violence was becoming more severe when it took place.

*"If previously they maybe fired one shot or shot someone in the legs, today it's more about AK47s, using more bullets, hand grenades and explosions that we didn't see before.* I'd say that's the biggest shift we see – they're more reckless, they don't seem to care about the consequences," Rostami said.

Fatal shootings linked to criminal gangs have increased from around four per year in the early 1990s to over 40 in 2018. And while the blasts that have taken place in Sweden have caused no fatalities so far this year, they could be seen as a sign that the gangs are unafraid of causing damage and potentially harming people.



No, Sweden, hand grenade attacks aren’t an ‘image’ problem

In 2018 there were 162 bombings reported to police, and 93 reported in the first five months of this year, 30 more than during the same period in 2018. The level of attacks is _“extreme in a country that is not at war,”_ Crime Commissioner Gunnar Appelgren told SVT last year.
-------
*The use of hand grenades is a purely Swedish phenomenon too, with no other country in Europe reporting their use on such a level, a police manager told Swedish Radio in 2016, a year after attacks first spiked.*

The grenades used almost exclusively originate in the former Yugoslavia, and are sold in Sweden for around $100 per piece. But while only three hand grenades were thrown in Kosovo between 2013 and 2014, more than 20 have been used in Sweden every year since 2015.

*More broadly, homicide has risen in Sweden, with more than 300 shootings reported last year, causing 45 deaths.* Though homicide rates had been in decline since 2002, they again began trending upwards in 2015, as did rapes and sexual assaults, which more than tripled in the last four years.

*Of course, 2015 was also the year in which Sweden flung open its doors to more than 160,000 asylum seekers, more per capita than any other European country.*
*-------*


----------



## JGalt (Jan 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> British police state they can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns......
> 
> Police struggle to stop flood of firearms into UK
> 
> ...



These anti-gunners always have big solutions but all they really do is make things worse. Trump was right: 

"Everything woke turns to shit."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey.....you dumb ass.......
> 
> *Six people who were found dead in a Milwaukee home on Sunday were shot dead in an 'execution style' mass killing and three of the victims were due to testify at an upcoming murder trial, police have revealed.*


Same article says the police didn't know who killed them, and that the homeowner had a habit of taking just about anyone off the street...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> You tell me. Firearms are regulated and restricted in Mexico, yet they manage to get their hands on them. We even had an Attorney General who supplied drug cartels with assault rifles, back during Obama's presidency.
> 
> Do you really think you're going to make firearms unavailable in every country of the world?



Actually, Mexico has a Second Amendment, just like ours. 

The reason why they are awash in guns is not because 200 guns were involved in a single operation, but because 250,000 guns cross the border every year.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Mexico has a Second Amendment, just like ours.
> 
> The reason why they are awash in guns is not because 200 guns were involved in a single operation, but because 250,000 guns cross the border every year.



You're wasting bandwidth. Obama did nothing about guns, and neither will Biden.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Same article says the police didn't know who killed them, and that the homeowner had a habit of taking just about anyone off the street...




Yeah...the fact they were going to testify in a murder trial....nothing to see there....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Mexico has a Second Amendment, just like ours.
> 
> The reason why they are awash in guns is not because 200 guns were involved in a single operation, but because 250,000 guns cross the border every year.




Actually, doofus.......they have one gun store, located on a military base...where only the rich and connected can get guns........so normal Mexican citizens can't get guns for self defense...

Meanwhile, the U.S. sells guns to the Mexican military, and close to 30% of those guns are then transferred by the Mexican military to drug cartels.....the cartels also get many of their guns from South and Central America, as well as Europe and China...


----------



## AMart (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Mexico has a Second Amendment, just like ours.
> 
> The reason why they are awash in guns is not because 200 guns were involved in a single operation, but because 250,000 guns cross the border every year.


Mexico has one state owned gun store. That is it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> Mexico has one state owned gun store. That is it.




And they have more murders than the U.S............


----------



## AMart (Jan 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And they have more murders than the U.S............


Every Latin American country has either more murders or a higher murder rate than the USA except maybe Chile.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


Are you getting this Mac1958 ?

In your world trump supporters are the problem

if we would just let biden and JoeB131 take away our guns all of lib’s crime problems would be solved

its our problem for causing all this trouble, huh?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


Do you really think that this guy wouldn't have tried to kill his g/f even if guns didn't exist?


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


Guns should be easy to get, far easier than they are today.  I'm for putting them back into the Sears Catalog.

But, as it is, your statement is based on a lie.  They're not easy to get.  And the gun industry has no responsibility for how easy they are or are not to get.  Congress has passed laws and the BATFE has created policy.  If guns were too easy to get, the problem would lie in government.

Cars are easy to get.  Swimming pools are easy to get.  Hammers are easy to get.  Baseball bats are easy to get.  Do we sue those manufacturers as well?


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal Americans who own guns for self defense, sport, competition and hunting...are not the ones shooting people in democrat party controlled cities.......
> 
> this guy and others like him are.....and the democrat party judges, and prosecutors keep letting them out...
> 
> ...


Who is judge Kelly McCarthy?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Guns should be easy to get, far easier than they are today. I'm for putting them back into the Sears Catalog.
> 
> But, as it is, your statement is based on a lie. They're not easy to get. And the gun industry has no responsibility for how easy they are or are not to get. Congress has passed laws and the BATFE has created policy. If guns were too easy to get, the problem would lie in government.



I agree.  Government should be allowed to ban or limit gun ownership like they do in every other civilized country that has nowhere near our homicide rates.  

When Joker Holmes, a clearly mentally ill man, can walk into a gun store and buy an AR-15 and a 100 round drum magazine, someone should have asked questions.  

But I have a largely government free solution.  Let the gun industry run the background check system, and then allow anyone killed or wounded by a gun to sue them for negligence when that gun gets into the wrong hands. 



woodwork201 said:


> Cars are easy to get. ..... Do we sue those manufacturers as well?



I would be just fine if we regulated guns like cars.   To operate a car, youhave to be licensed, registered and insured..  You have to get regular safety and emmissions tests.


----------



## miketx (Mar 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And he was still able to get a gun.


Enforce the laws douche lord!


----------



## miketx (Mar 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


Maybe we should hold the people letting them go and scum like you accountable.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And he was still able to get a gun.



Yes, because he is a criminal….we have at least 20,000 gun laws or more and he ignored all of them………

Meanwhile, the other owners of the 600 million guns in this country broke no laws…..


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> Enforce the laws douche lord!



Give us laws that work, douchenoodle. 



miketx said:


> Maybe we should hold the people letting them go and scum like you accountable.



We lock up 2 million people.  Locking people up doesn't work. 



2aguy said:


> Yes, because he is a criminal….we have at least 20,000 gun laws or more and he ignored all of them………
> 
> Meanwhile, the other owners of the 600 million guns in this country broke no laws…..



He probably stole his gun from one of those "law abiding" gun owners.... or one of those law abiding gun owners sold him a gun on Ebay.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Give us laws that work, douchenoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have gun laws that work......we can lock up people who use guns illegally.....the problem, you doofus....is the democrat party and their judges and prosecutors keep releasing repeat gun offenders over and over again.......that is the problem...we have the laws we need, the democrats just refuse to keep the most violent criminals locked up.....they return them to the black neighborhoods where they keep those poor people afraid to walk their streets...

That is on the democrats......


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have gun laws that work......



Well, no, they don't.  that's the point. 




2aguy said:


> we can lock up people who use guns illegally.....the problem, you doofus....is the democrat party and their judges and prosecutors keep releasing repeat gun offenders over and over again.......



We lock up 2 million people.  We have another 7 million on probation or parole.  68% of men who can't find jobs have criminal records, usually for something petty.  Your system of "lock them up for petty gun possession" creates MORE criminals.   And it doesn't stop a Holmes or a Lanza from going on a mass shooting expression of Second Amendment Rights.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We lock up 2 million people. Locking people up doesn't work.


Do you want to allow convicted felons to carry guns and kill people?

Its better to lock them up till they decide to stop breaking the law


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Do you want to allow convicted felons to carry guns and kill people?
> 
> Its better to lock them up till they decide to stop breaking the law



Most gun murder is domestic violence.  

If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them. 

Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most gun murder is domestic violence.
> 
> If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them.
> 
> Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.


You are not making sense

in lieu of libs taking all the guns of legal gun owners,  till you manage that, we need to take criminals off the street who have illegal guns


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, they don't.  that's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idiot.....only 6-7% of the criminal population are violent shooters.....sadly, those are the very guys the democrats have decided to let out of jail and prison over and over again..

We can keep 6-7% of the most violent gun offenders locked up.......that is the solution, not disarming normal people who are the very targets of those violent monsters...you idiot.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal Americans who own guns for self defense, sport, competition and hunting...are not the ones shooting people in democrat party controlled cities.......
> 
> this guy and others like him are.....and the democrat party judges, and prosecutors keep letting them out...
> 
> ...


Guess we need more prisons, eh?  And more guns.....don't forget the guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most gun murder is domestic violence.
> 
> If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them.
> 
> Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.




No...most gun murder is not domestic violence, you have never supported that number.....what you are doing is substituting "domestic violence," for "acquaintance murder," because you know that drug dealers who know each other shoot each other, violent criminals shoot other violent criminals....they know each other, and hence are "acquaintances..."   You lie, and try to imply that it is John Q. Citizen, shooting the wife for a burned dinner......

Everything you post is a lie...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most gun murder is domestic violence.
> 
> If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them.
> 
> Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.




No, they haven't figured it out, they have been put behind the violence curve because of the destruction of their countries by World War 2....now, their families have been destroyed the way ours were starting in the 1960s, so fatherless boys are becoming sociopaths, and fatherless girls are creating the new criminals...then throw in the violent males from 3rd world war zones that the Europeans have imported, who do not care for, respect or obey Western values, culture and laws....and you see growing violence in Europe....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most gun murder is domestic violence.
> 
> If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them.
> 
> Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.




You are a moron......


*A study finds that suspects in violent crime in the District share a lot of characteristics.*
*
The National Institute for Criminal Justice Reform looked at the numbers for homicides and nonfatal shooting in D.C. in 2019 and 2020, and found that **“most gun violence is tightly concentrated on a small number of very high-risk young Black male adults that share a common set of risk factors.”*
*
Those factors include involvements in street crews, a previous criminal justice history and connection to a recent shooting. Often, they’ve been the victims of crime themselves. While the motive for the shooting “may not be a traditional gang war,” the report says, “often shootings are precipitated by a petty conflict over a young woman, a simple argument, or the now-ubiquitous social media slight.”
---------
More than 90% of victims and suspects in 2019 and 2020 were male and about 96% were Black.

The study also found that another 86% of victims and suspects have been involved with the criminal justice system and the average age of victims is 31, while the average age of suspects is 27 years old.
*
*They found that, in terms of prior arrests, “victims and suspects were remarkably similar.”*

http://[URL='https://wtop.com/dc/20...dc-gun-crimes-involve-small-number-of-people/[/URL]


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Give us laws that work, douchenoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's a law that you think would work better than all those existing ones that don't work.

We lock people up in resorts.  Lockup should not be the men's club.  It should be miserable and rotten, so rotten that no one ever would consider committing a crime and going back.

And show where a single gun has ever been sold illegally or legally on ebay, idiot.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have gun laws that work......we can lock up people who use guns illegally.....the problem, you doofus....is the democrat party and their judges and prosecutors keep releasing repeat gun offenders over and over again.......that is the problem...we have the laws we need, the democrats just refuse to keep the most violent criminals locked up.....they return them to the black neighborhoods where they keep those poor people afraid to walk their streets...
> 
> That is on the democrats......



We do not have gun laws that work.  That's the problem with gun laws, the law-breakers don't follow them.  Gun laws will never convince the law-breakers to follow the law.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, they don't.  that's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, we should not lock people up for violating gun possession laws.  Lock them up for robbery, or murder, or shooting their guns.   Lock people up for the crimes they commit; we don't have to make up more crimes just to add enhancements; just make the original crime penalty more serious.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You are not making sense
> 
> in lieu of libs taking all the guns of legal gun owners, till you manage that, we need to take criminals off the street who have illegal guns



We lock up 2 million people. Locking people up.  



2aguy said:


> Idiot.....only 6-7% of the criminal population are violent shooters.....sadly, those are the very guys the democrats have decided to let out of jail and prison over and over again..
> 
> We can keep 6-7% of the most violent gun offenders locked up.......that is the solution, not disarming normal people who are the very targets of those violent monsters...you idiot.



We lock up 2 million people.   Locking them up doesn't work. 



2aguy said:


> No...most gun murder is not domestic violence, you have never supported that number.....what you are doing is substituting "domestic violence," for "acquaintance murder," because you know that drug dealers who know each other shoot each other, violent criminals shoot other violent criminals....they know each other, and hence are "acquaintances..." You lie, and try to imply that it is John Q. Citizen, shooting the wife for a burned dinner......











						Murder-suicide in Danforth: Man shoots wife, then kills himself
					

A man in Danforth shot and killed his wife before turning the gun on himself sometime after 11 p.m. Wednesday.




					www.daily-journal.com
				












						Riverview man shoots wife, then self after forcing her car off the road
					

A man is dead and his wife is in serious condition after authorities say he forced her car off the road and later shot her Tuesday.




					www.abcactionnews.com
				












						Troy man shoots wife, kills daughter before shooting himself as officers approach, police say
					

A Troy man shot his wife and killed his daughter inside a condo before fatally shooting himself as police approached his vehicle, officials said.




					www.clickondetroit.com
				




But, but, but, murders are all gang related...  just ask Dick Tiny.  




2aguy said:


> No, they haven't figured it out, they have been put behind the violence curve because of the destruction of their countries by World War 2....now, their families have been destroyed the way ours were starting in the 1960s, so fatherless boys are becoming sociopaths, and fatherless girls are creating the new criminals...then throw in the violent males from 3rd world war zones that the Europeans have imported, who do not care for, respect or obey Western values, culture and laws....and you see growing violence in Europe....



Europe has had social programs as long as we have had them, and their out of wedlock birth rates are as high as ours or higher.  

in fact, the ONLY significant difference is gun proliferation. 



woodwork201 said:


> What's a law that you think would work better than all those existing ones that don't work.
> 
> We lock people up in resorts. Lockup should not be the men's club. It should be miserable and rotten, so rotten that no one ever would consider committing a crime and going back.



Guy, let's lock you up in one of these resorts for a month, you can tell me what a great time you had while you are bleeding out of your rectum.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We lock up 2 million people. Locking people up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per your three examples, would you be happier if the men poisoned, strangled or bashed the women’s head end with a big stick?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And where would he get a gun if guns weren't readily available?  Would the Gun Fairy bring him a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need guns so you don't wind up like Ukraine or criminals bigger than you don't have such an easy time killing and raping.   

Instead of outlawing guns, lets outlaw criminals---start killing off the violent predators and most of the gun murders will go away.   Keep the illegals out and lot more will go away.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> You need guns so you don't wind up like Ukraine or criminals bigger than you don't have such an easy time killing and raping.



A gun isn't going to protect you from professional soldiers in tanks.  



Turtlesoup said:


> Instead of outlawing guns, lets outlaw criminals---start killing off the violent predators and most of the gun murders will go away. Keep the illegals out and lot more will go away.



If that were true, the Death Penalty states would have lower murder rates than the non-DP states.  the US would have a lower rate than the rest of the civilized world that has abolished the DP.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We lock up 2 million people. Locking people up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron, the vast majority of shootings are criminal murdering their competition and rivals and then catching friends and family when they miss those guys...you idiot.

Europe doesn't have an over 75% out of wedlock birthrate....American blacks, trapped in democrat party controlled cities do......and the 7% population of young black males commit over 50% of our murders.....murdering other young black males......majority from fatherless homes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron, the vast majority of shootings are criminal murdering their competition and rivals and then catching friends and family when they miss those guys...you idiot.


nope. It's domestic violence.  It's why all the other crime stayed flat in 2020 and Murder went up... people locked in their homes, getting on each other's nerves and damned, someone pulled out that gun.  





2aguy said:


> Europe doesn't have an over 75% out of wedlock birthrate....American blacks, trapped in democrat party controlled cities do......and the 7% population of young black males commit over 50% of our murders.....murdering other young black males......majority from fatherless homes.



Actually, France has a rate close to 60%...  and they don't have the problems we have.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> nope. It's domestic violence.  It's why all the other crime stayed flat in 2020 and Murder went up... people locked in their homes, getting on each other's nerves and damned, someone pulled out that gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We didn't go through the destruction of World War 2 the way they did, and our destruction of our families began in the 1960s....we've had more time to create the damage from fatherless homes...but they are getting there too........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> nope. It's domestic violence.  It's why all the other crime stayed flat in 2020 and Murder went up... people locked in their homes, getting on each other's nerves and damned, someone pulled out that gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The democrat party attack on police escalated in 2020 you dope, so instead of proactively going after the gang members and other criminals, finding illegal guns and arresting the felons, the cops stopped getting out of their cars for everything except 911 calls.......then the democrats ramped up their revolving door for releasing gun offenders.......

that is what drives our increase in gun crime......how do we know...actual history and experience....

You can't explain how it is that for 27 years our gun murder rate went down, our gun crime rate went down as more people, not less, bought, owned and actually carried guns...

The democrat war on police and their revolving door policy releasing violent gun offenders explains it all.....

Over the last 27 years,  up to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

*Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........*

Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?

1) the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders...they have created a revolving door for criminals who use guns, and will release even the most serious gun offenders over and over again....why?   Probably because they realise that normal people don't use their guns for crime, so if they want to push gun control, they need criminals to shoot people.....so they keep releasing them....

2)  The democrat party keeps attacking the police.....driving the officers into not doing pro-active policing, cutting detective forces so that murders go unsolved..........


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We didn't go through the destruction of World War 2 the way they did, and our destruction of our families began in the 1960s....we've had more time to create the damage from fatherless homes...but they are getting there too........



by your "logic", then, they should have had their breakdown in society in the 1960's when all those "fatherless" children came of age.  They didn't.  They didn't then and they don't now. 

Fatherless homes isn't the problem, availability of guns is.  



2aguy said:


> You can't explain how it is that for 27 years our gun murder rate went down, our gun crime rate went down as more people, not less, bought, owned and actually carried guns...



Sure I can.  for the last 27 years, the Baby Boomers have aged out of the "young, dumbass" stage.  Most young people engage in dumbass in their late teens or early 20's.  The last of the baby Boomers hit that age in - wait for it - 1990.  

Not that our gun murder numbers have gone down.  They've actually gone up. 



2aguy said:


> The democrat party attack on police escalated in 2020 you dope, so instead of proactively going after the gang members and other criminals, finding illegal guns and arresting the felons, the cops stopped getting out of their cars for everything except 911 calls.......then the democrats ramped up their revolving door for releasing gun offenders.......



Yeah, how is it they go after "gang members" and end up shooting 12 year olds playing with toys?  

If attacks on police escalated, we'd have seen more of them killed in the line of duty, not less.   The only reason why line of duty deaths went up in 2020 was because so many cops died of Covid (AKA Trump Plague(TM)).  

Nope, murders spiked in 2020 because so many people were locked up with their family members, along with the economic burden of Trump Recession(TM).


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And he was still able to get a gun.


ILLEGALLY


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most gun murder is domestic violence.
> 
> If you guys support a "God-given right" to carry a gun, then you really shouldn't be upset when people you don't like have them.
> 
> Every other industrialized country has figured this out.  They either outright ban gun ownership or they make guns very difficult to get.


No it's not.

70% of murders are young poor urban minorities killing other young poor urban minorities

It's this reason that the powers that be don't do anything to stop the violence that plagues our inner cities.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No it's not.
> 
> 70% of murders are young poor urban minorities killing other young poor urban minorities
> 
> It's this reason that the powers that be don't do anything to stop the violence that plagues our inner cities.



Most murders are people killing their friends and families.  because a gun makes that argument over who drank the last can of Milwaukee's Best go from comic to tragic really quickly.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Most murders are people killing their friends and families.  because a gun makes that argument over who drank the last can of Milwaukee's Best go from comic to tragic really quickly.


That's NOT domestic violence by definition.

Merely being acquainted with a person does not make them a domestic partner


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> That's NOT domestic violence by definition.
> 
> Merely being acquainted with a person does not make them a domestic partner



Shooting your neighbor because his dog shit on your lawn isn't domestic violence, but it shows the folly of gun proliferation.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Shooting your neighbor because his dog shit on your lawn isn't domestic violence, but it shows the folly of gun proliferation.


So then you agree that most murders aren't domestic violence now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So then you agree that most murders aren't domestic violence now.



Nope.  It takes a village. 

When the village is shooting each other over dog poop, you have a problem.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope.  It takes a village.
> 
> When the village is shooting each other over dog poop, you have a problem.


OK Hillary.

That's so fucking naive that it borders on mental retardation and it's more of the "I should be able to tyell everyone else what to do" philosophy that people like you follow


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> OK Hillary.
> 
> That's so fucking naive that it borders on mental retardation and it's more of the "I should be able to tyell everyone else what to do" philosophy that people like you follow



Or maybe I'm just sick and tired of having to live with a society that is built around YOUR gun fetish. 

I have no desire to own a gun, but I still have to put up with a militarized police force, active shooter drills, magnetic key cards to get from one room to another at work, sending kids to school with armor plated backpacks... 

because you guys won't even take the most simple measures to keep guns out of the hands of people who have no business having them.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or maybe I'm just sick and tired of having to live with a society that is built around YOUR gun fetish.
> 
> I have no desire to own a gun, but I still have to put up with a militarized police force, active shooter drills, magnetic key cards to get from one room to another at work, sending kids to school with armor plated backpacks...
> 
> because you guys won't even take the most simple measures to keep guns out of the hands of people who have no business having them.


I don't have  gun fetish but you have a penis obsession

And I have no problem with BG checks but unlike you I think people who break gun laws should be prosecuted you just want to let them all back out on the streets


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> by your "logic", then, they should have had their breakdown in society in the 1960's when all those "fatherless" children came of age.  They didn't.  They didn't then and they don't now.
> 
> Fatherless homes isn't the problem, availability of guns is.
> 
> ...




Moron, violent crime in the U.S. began to spike mid 1960s and didn't start to go down until 1993....as my link shows....

Murders spiked as a direct result of the two democrat party policies.....1) attack the police, 2) release violent criminals over and over again.


----------



## Circe (Mar 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *------*
> *McClore’s felony convictions include unlawful use of a weapon by a felon in 2017, 2014, and 2009; intimidation in 2014; aggravated battery causing great bodily harm in 2005 and 2003; and involuntary manslaughter in 2000, Kalliantasis told Judge Kelly McCarthy.*


What, was the killer mad because the father didn't think he was good enough for his daughter?

I've heard of liking Bad Boys, but migod.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we should hold the gun industry accountable for making them so easy to get.   Come on, guy you can't whine about "gun laws" when the NRA runs to Congress getting more protection for the gun industry.


Guns aren't "easy to get".  Guns are highly regulated by Federal and State governments.  Criminals find guns are "easy to get" because they buy them from other criminals.  Every gun has a serial number and is tracked from manufacturer to buyer.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Mexico has a Second Amendment, just like ours.
> 
> The reason why they are awash in guns is not because 200 guns were involved in a single operation, but because 250,000 guns cross the border every year.


Actually, Mexico DOESN'T have a Second Amendment "just like ours".  It's only legal to buy guns in official gun stores and there is exactly ONE in the entire country, and it's located in Mexico D.F. (Mexico City).


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I don't have gun fetish but you have a penis obsession
> 
> And I have no problem with BG checks but unlike you I think people who break gun laws should be prosecuted you just want to let them all back out on the streets



I didn't say anything about penises in that post, but thanks for validating my point about you guys compensating. 

The problem is we lock up 2 million people.  Locking people up isn't an answer, it's just a way for people who run prisons to get rich. 



AZrailwhale said:


> Actually, Mexico DOESN'T have a Second Amendment "just like ours". It's only legal to buy guns in official gun stores and there is exactly ONE in the entire country, and it's located in Mexico D.F. (Mexico City).



Actually, they use the same wording, they just don't have the cray-cray idea that Adam Lanza and Joker Holmes qualify as a "Well-regulated militia".


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Mar 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal Americans who own guns for self defense, sport, competition and hunting...are not the ones shooting people in democrat party controlled cities.......
> 
> this guy and others like him are.....and the democrat party judges, and prosecutors keep letting them out...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Mar 9, 2022)

You guys are all focusing on the wrong things. The most important thing is now we don't have to worry about Mean Tweets at all hours of the morning.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I didn't say anything about penises in that post, but thanks for validating my point about you guys compensating.
> 
> The problem is we lock up 2 million people.  Locking people up isn't an answer, it's just a way for people who run prisons to get rich.
> 
> ...


No, they have passed subsequent laws invalidating the amendment.  Civilians can only possess _12 Gauge shotguns and pistols .380 (9mm Kurz) or smaller and .22 LR rifles._  And even those have to be bought at the ONE legal gun store in Mexico D.F.
The right to keep and bear arms was first recognized as a constitutional right under *Article 10* of the Mexican Constitution of 1857.[8] However, as part of the Mexican Constitution of 1917, Article 10 was changed[9] where-by the _right to keep and bear arms_ was given two separate definitions: the *right to keep* (_derecho a poseer_ in Spanish) and the *right to bear* (_derecho a portar_ in Spanish).[10] The new version of Article 10 specified that citizens were entitled to _keep arms_ (own them) but may only _bear them_ (carry them) among the population in accordance to police regulation.[11] This modification to Article 10 also introduced the so-called _...[arms] for exclusive use of the [military]... _(in Spanish: _...de uso exclusivo del Ejército..._), dictating that the law would stipulate which weapons were reserved for the armed forces, including law enforcement agencies, for being considered _weapons of war_."

Type of firearms permitted[edit]​In regard to *what type of firearms are permitted*, Title II, Chapter I, Article 9 of the Federal Law of Firearms and Explosives states:

(translated) _It may be kept or carried, under the terms and limitations established by this law, weapons of the following characteristics:_[27]

Semi-automatic handguns of caliber no greater than .380 (_9mm Browning, 9mm Corto, 9mm Kurz, 9mm Short, and 9×17mm_). Left excepted are calibers .38 Super and .38 commander, and also calibers 9mm. [Such as] Mauser, Luger, etc., as well as similar models of the same caliber of the excepted, from other brands.
Revolvers of calibers no greater than .38 Special, left excepted is caliber .357 magnum.
Land tenure owners, common land owners and farmworkers outside urban zones, may keep and carry, upon registration, one weapon of those already mentioned, or a .22 caliber rifle, or a shotgun of any caliber, except those of a barrel length shorter than 25 inches (635mm) and of caliber greater than 12 gauge (.729" or 18.5 MM).
Additionally, Article 10 of the Federal Law of Firearms and Explosives states:

(translated) _The firearms that can be authorized to participants of shooting or hunting, to keep in their home or to carry with a license, are the following:_[28]

Semi-automatic handguns, revolvers and rifles of caliber .22, rimfire ammo
Handguns of .38 caliber for Olympic shooting or other competition
Shotguns in all their calibers and models, except those with a barrel length shorter than 25 inches, and calibers greater than 12 gauge.
Triple-barrel shotguns in the calibers authorized in the preceding section, with a barrel for metallic cartridges of different caliber.
High-powered rifles, of repeating or semi-automatic function, non-convertible to full-auto, with the exception of .30 caliber carbines, rifles, muskets and carbines caliber .223, 7 and 7.62mm, and Garand rifles caliber .30.
High-powered rifles of greater caliber than those mentioned in the previous section, with special permission for their use abroad, for hunting of game bigger than those present in national wildlife.
"_Under these two articles, private citizens are generally restricted to semi-automatic handguns or revolvers of a caliber no greater than .380 (for home defense),[29] rifles no greater than .22, and shotguns no greater than 12 gauge_ (hunting and shooting when a member of a club). *Anything bigger than those calibers is considered for exclusive use of the military and strictly forbidden for civilian possession*, as defined by Article 11 of the Federal Law of Firearms and Explosives.[30] Only citizens with collector permits may be authorized to possess firearms outside those permitted for civilian ownership.[31]"
So, as usual, you are wrong.  Do some research; it took me all of thirty seconds to come up with the information.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> No, they have passed subsequent laws invalidating the amendment. Civilians can only possess _12 Gauge shotguns and pistols .380 (9mm Kurz) or smaller and .22 LR rifles._ And even those have to be bought at the ONE legal gun store in Mexico D.F.



Wow  - EXACTLY MY POINT.  THey passed laws invalidating the Amendment, because an amendment that allowed any maniac to have a gun and try to overthrow the government is kind of stupid. (In case you missed it, Mexico spent most of the 1910's trying to put down bandits like Zapata and Poncho Villa.) 

In short, they didn't keep doing something stupid because a badly written amendment failed to define a militia clearly.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow  - EXACTLY MY POINT.  THey passed laws invalidating the Amendment, because an amendment that allowed any maniac to have a gun and try to overthrow the government is kind of stupid. (In case you missed it, Mexico spent most of the 1910's trying to put down bandits like Zapata and Poncho Villa.)
> 
> In short, they didn't keep doing something stupid because a badly written amendment failed to define a militia clearly.
> 
> View attachment 613433




Yeah...they have a higher murder rate than we do...you doofus....and the drug cartels get all the guns they want from the Mexican government, China and South America and Europe...you idiot....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...they have a higher murder rate than we do...you doofus....and the drug cartels get all the guns they want from the Mexican government, China and South America and Europe...you idiot....



They have a higher murder rate than we do because the gun industry floods the country with guns.  

Guns + Poverty = Crime.  

Get rid of the poverty- no crime like Switzerland. 

Get rid of the guns - No crime like most of Europe and Japan.  (Although they aren't slouches on getting rid of poverty.  

The problem is, you want America to be more like Mexico than Europe.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I didn't say anything about penises in that post, but thanks for validating my point about you guys compensating.
> 
> The problem is we lock up 2 million people.  Locking people up isn't an answer, it's just a way for people who run prisons to get rich.
> 
> ...


No you just have hundreds of other posts where you do obsess about penises.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> They have a higher murder rate than we do because the gun industry floods the country with guns.
> 
> Guns + Poverty = Crime.
> 
> ...


Now you cant even lie well……


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No you just have hundreds of other posts where you do obsess about penises.



And they wree all true... you guys are compensating.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And they wree all true... you guys are compensating.


It's true that you are obssessed with other men's penises


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> It's true that you are obssessed with other men's penises



Naw, man, you guys wouldn't need to "compensate' if you were gifted by god in that area.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, man, you guys wouldn't need to "compensate' if you were gifted by god in that area.


Oh now you believe in gods too?

Just admit your a homosexual maybe then you won;t be so bitter


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Oh now you believe in gods too?
> 
> Just admit your a homosexual maybe then you won;t be so bitter




Of course joe has a god.....it is called "Government."


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Oh now you believe in gods too?
> 
> Just admit your a homosexual maybe then you won;t be so bitter



Sorry, man you guys are the ones who are compensating...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, man you guys are the ones who are compensating...


And yet you can't go a day without talking about other men's dicks


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun isn't going to protect you from professional soldiers in tanks.



Not every soldier is in a tank.  Most of the Russians in Ukraine are not in tanks.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> Maybe "we" should "take those guns" away.


You and who else would volunteer to try that? 

I have talked to the local police in Florida and they have told me they would never want to try to take guns away from honest people, They have enough problems trying to take guns away from the criminals. 

I also asked how they feel when they pull someone over and along with his drivers license and insurance card he shows them a concealed weapons permit. (Not required in Florida but I do it anyway.) The cops replied that when that happens they at least know they are dealing with someone who is not likely a criminal. 

Plenty of people in our nation do not trust a government that doesn’t trust honest people enough to own firearms. 

It is better to live in a nation where the government has some respect and fear of the people than live in a nation where the people fear the government. Disarm the people in our nation and shortly a dictator will come along and he wouldn’t be a benevolent dictator either. Even today our Federal government is so corrupt Washington D.C. is called the Swamp.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 14, 2022)

Batcat said:


> You and who else would volunteer to try that?
> 
> I have talked to the local police in Florida and they have told me they would never want to try to take guns away from honest people, They have enough problems trying to take guns away from the criminals.



I'm curious; would those police you talked to be willing to arrest people for violating a mask mandate, putting mask violators into prisons so covid-risky that they can't house murderers?  Would those police arrest people for possession of marijuana?  

Would those police arrest a father for giving a warning shot to a man in his home against his will and work with the DA to get that father a 20 year prison sentence?  Would those Florida police destroy the life and career of a fellow police officer - a woman at that - for simply writing a ticket to a speeding, off-duty, police officer?



Batcat said:


> I also asked how they feel when they pull someone over and along with his drivers license and insurance card he shows them a concealed weapons permit. (Not required in Florida but I do it anyway.) The cops replied that when that happens they at least know they are dealing with someone who is not likely a criminal.



They do like it when you demonstrate your agreement that the right to keep and bear arms is based on permission from those lawmakers for whom the police are the armed enforcement branch.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 14, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I'm curious; would those police you talked to be willing to arrest people for violating a mask mandate, putting mask violators into prisons so covid-risky that they can't house murderers?  Would those police arrest people for possession of marijuana?
> 
> Would those police arrest a father for giving a warning shot to a man in his home against his will and work with the DA to get that father a 20 year prison sentence?  Would those Florida police destroy the life and career of a fellow police officer - a woman at that - for simply writing a ticket to a speeding, off-duty, police officer?
> 
> ...



Trying to take guns from people is very dangerous. The cops I talked to were willing to take firearms from people who should did not legally own them but saw no reason to risk their lives taking firearms from what were honest people who had done nothing wrong but refuse to turn their weapons in. 

In passing, I have moved since I questioned the police officers but now I live in a country in Florida that is a gun sanctuary. 








I didn’t ask them questions about the other items you mentioned so I have no idea how they would have answered.


----------

